# the stash-lots of pics



## captodometer (Mar 14, 2007)

Updated with new pics on 5/15/07


----------



## Cruzpop (Mar 14, 2007)

Love your make-up collection.


----------



## macface (Mar 14, 2007)

nice collection especially you blushes very nice.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 14, 2007)

great collection! i love the colours in your 15-pan palette.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice!
How do you like the studio mist?
I've been thinking of trying it.


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome collection


----------



## captodometer (Mar 18, 2007)

posted names of eyeshadows and blushes


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 19, 2007)

love the glimmer stripes and ur collection...very cute


----------



## sabn786 (Mar 19, 2007)

where did you get the empty pallets? do you have to be a MAC pro member or something?


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## mistella (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_where did you get the empty pallets? do you have to be a MAC pro member or something?_

 
No you don't. You can get them at any free-standing MAC store or Pro Store. They are $12.50, I think. 

Nice collection, love your lipsticks!!


----------



## MAC Mel (Mar 20, 2007)

is that the rolling traincase?


----------



## MAC Mel (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Mel* 

 
_is that the rolling traincase?_

 
SOLIA(LIGHTS,CAMERA ACTION)


----------



## captodometer (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Mel* 

 
_is that the rolling traincase?_

 
No wheels
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a no name case that I got off of Ebay 3-4 years ago; think it was $38.


----------



## chelley (Mar 22, 2007)

cool=)


----------



## captodometer (May 15, 2007)

Added new, close-up pics with labels


----------

